# Whats your favorite slutty cheat meal??



## TprLG

*Whats your favorite slutty cheat meal?*​
Pizza 7724.44%Chinese 6520.63%Indian 6320.00%McDonalds 3812.06%Icecream 268.25%Other (please specify)4614.60%


----------



## TprLG

After a recent post got my mouth watering over corned beef and cheese toasties I got to thinking what other naughty cheaty cheat things I've been known to polish off when I allow myself. Here are some of my favs:

peanut butter on toast

whole boiled eggs on toast with butter and salad cream

jacket potato with beans and cheese

beef stew with dumplings

spag bol (with cheese on top)

proper roast dinner

jaffa cakes

cheerios with mini marshmallows and milk

:bounce: :bounce: :bounce:

what are some of yours??


----------



## YetiMan1436114545

Cheat generally a dominos + sides or Herbies + sides or Chinese.


----------



## SK-XO

A lot of this stuff you list I eat as a normal day, like peanut butter and toast and whole boiled eggs, roast dinners etc.

But anyway fav cheat meal is a full 14" dominos pizza. Or 10 chicken legs at nandos in hot sauce with a pile of chips in chilli powder. I have to eat big, or nothing lol.


----------



## Magic Torch

Having that all in one go might constitute ONE of my cheat meals lol

When dieting I have a 2-3 hour binge, normally pizza or pasta then loads of haribo, ice cream and then a Maccy D's or KFC


----------



## cecil_sensation

all you can eat Chinese mmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Davo

the top 2 are pretty clean cheat meals! i dont think they deserve the title 'slutty cheat meal' lol

i like a nice greasy dominos too, and ice cream for desert!


----------



## sizar

slutty meal.. umm let me think .. YOU .


----------



## TprLG

SK-XO said:


> A lot of this stuff you list I eat as a normal day, like peanut butter and toast and whole boiled eggs, roast dinners etc.





Magic Torch said:


> Having that all in one go might constitute ONE of my cheat meals lol


Lol. Yeah but I'm only wee!!! I'll give you a run for your money next year when I'm gert massive (Bristolian for HUGE)! LMAO :lol:


----------



## Dean00

Family bucket of kfc all to myself :lol:


----------



## TprLG

Davo said:


> the top 2 are pretty clean cheat meals! i dont think they deserve the title 'slutty cheat meal' lol
> 
> i like a nice greasy dominos too, and ice cream for desert!


What even with loads of butter and full fat cheese and everything!? Considering each of my 8 meals is only about 210 cals, 26g protein, 21 g carbs and 2g fat they're pretty slutty for me!! :laugh: Maybe I need to work on being slutty a bit harder. LMAO :lol:


----------



## stevens

you must eat lettuce everyday if thats some of your slutty cheat meals:whistling:it has to be dominos once a month:laugh:


----------



## TprLG

sizar said:


> slutty meal.. umm let me think .. YOU .


Wait. Did you just call me a slut!? Thats fighting talk buddy! FIGHTING TALK! :bounce:


----------



## YetiMan1436114545

TprLG said:


> Maybe I need to work on being *slutty* a bit *harder*.


LOL what a legend :thumb:


----------



## whackedout

Madras with plenty of rice, keema nan, onion bhajis and sag aloo or Pizza hut, sizzler pizza with stuffed crust, chicken wings and potato skins.


----------



## Magic Torch

TprLG said:


> Lol. Yeah but I'm only wee!!! I'll give you a run for your money next year when I'm gert massive (Bristolian for HUGE)! LMAO :lol:


Are you asking me out on a date? :lol: 

TBH it depends on why you cheat, some ppl cheat to refeed, or like me you do it to shock the metabolism, thats why I eat soooo much crap...this year I may go more for refeeds, depending on how the weight comes off!


----------



## Raptor

Every sunday at 5pm this arrives:

14" Meat feast with sweetcorn, mushrooms and jalepenos + looooads of garlic butter!

2 pieces of chicken (1 leg + 1 breast) 8 hot wings.. cheesy chips

Chocolate cake to finish off :devil2:


----------



## YetiMan1436114545

Magic Torch said:


> or like me you do it to shock the metabolism


Nice one dude, given me an excuse now :thumb:


----------



## Guest

kebab pizza with chillie base and extra pepperoni, chips, a tub if b&j's cookie dough and several bottles of stella.

:thumb:

and i wonder why im 300lbs :whistling:


----------



## sizar

TprLG said:


> Wait. Did you just call me a slut!? Thats fighting talk buddy! FIGHTING TALK! :bounce:


Slut is not a bad thing huni ..ESP eatable once :001_tt2:


----------



## kingliam84

beef chow mein and a pack of prawn crackers yummy yummy


----------



## a.notherguy

either a full greasy fry up with the works... sausage, egg, bacon, black pudding, beans, fried bread, mushrooms

or an all you can eat chinese buffet


----------



## Kate1976

The first one on your list I have everyday.....minus the toast...straight outta the jar!

When cheating during prep, mine have to be pizza, a huge bagette with cheese and red onion haribos and carrot caaaaaake


----------



## gumballdom

anything thats all you can eat, especially chinese. unfortuantely i definitely go for quantity with my cheats


----------



## YetiMan1436114545

gumballdom said:


> anything thats all you can eat, especially chinese. unfortuantely i definitely go for quantity with my cheats


Same mate, as I said in another post I know I'm a fat chumba but I can put on 1 stone + after a cheat lol.


----------



## TprLG

sizar said:


> Slut is not a bad thing huni ..ESP eatable once :001_tt2:


Yeah, I'll still lay the smack down on your candy @ss :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## TprLG

a.notherguy said:


> black pudding





Kate1976 said:


> carrot caaaaaake


mmmmm.... drooool.... mmmmmmm


----------



## jimmy007

burger king xxl bacon double cheese mmmph


----------



## DS1

kfc zinger tower burger, boxed up large so i get two chips and massive coke with a hot rod and side gravy

:drool: :drool: :drool:

:drool: :drool: :drool:


----------



## Linny

From Nando's -

All together now for 4 (just me) 

Full chicken, large chips, coleslaw, garlic bread

Cheesecake

Ben n jerry's strawberry cheesecake ice-cream when I get home

That's 1 meal :tongue:


----------



## weeman

for the love of god you cant post things with 'slutty' in the title when i am around!!! i'll end up posting all sorts of debauchery in here and end up banned,and then where would we be?????

we would be without the board letcher thats where lmao


----------



## TprLG

Linny said:


> From Nando's -
> 
> All together now for 4 (just me)
> 
> Full chicken, large chips, coleslaw, garlic bread
> 
> Cheesecake
> 
> Ben n jerry's strawberry cheesecake ice-cream when I get home
> 
> That's 1 meal :tongue:


OMG. I freakin love Nando's! We don't have one in Swindon :sad: Man this is like food p0rn! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## TprLG

weeman said:


> for the love of god you cant post things with 'slutty' in the title when i am around!!! i'll end up posting all sorts of debauchery in here and end up banned,and then where would we be?????
> 
> we would be without the board letcher thats where lmao


 :lol: Weeman, you're unbe-wee-vable :lol:


----------



## Críostóir

Donner kebab . . . Mmmm Just had one :lol:


----------



## zelobinksy

Chinese hands down.

Although pizza is nice too.

I feel bad though as i eat a lot of it...hah

house special fried rice

chips

prawn crackers

curry sauce.


----------



## Lois_Lane

I eat whatever i like whenever i like when not competing.

But on a contest diet i have gone the whole 9 yards eating every thing in sight until i threw up. But in my last prep i didn't have cheat meals and felt much better for it. I had a total of 3 days in 12 weeks where i ate what i wanted the rest of the time was strict contest diet.


----------



## wastedtime

Favorite cheat meals are domino's full house pizza, burger kings xl bacon double cheeseburger or maccy d's when they did the big tasty!


----------



## Ineisa

I luuuvvvvvv Thai food!!!!


----------



## Robbyg

Thai food is yum could eat it all day


----------



## WRT

Lois_Lane said:


> *I eat whatever i like whenever i like when not competing.*
> 
> But on a contest diet i have gone the whole 9 yards eating every thing in sight until i threw up. But in my last prep i didn't have cheat meals and felt much better for it. I had a total of 3 days in 12 weeks where i ate what i wanted the rest of the time was strict contest diet.


I'm kinda the same, I'll have some junk usually once a day.


----------



## Belinda

McDonalds, Chippy, Pizza Hut, Chinese...the list goes on and on. Love a bit of chocolate too, doesn't matter what kind!!! :drool: :drool: :drool:


----------



## Lois_Lane

WRT said:


> I'm kinda the same, I'll have some junk usually once a day.


I am eating ravioli and lamb tips right now:thumb:


----------



## coldo

Mine can get crazy from time to time. Cheat afternoon from mid-day>midnight or so, just eating whatever i want, infact, i often go to the gym in the morning, then home via Tesco, spend £20 odd on junk food, fizzy juice, energy drinks etc etc... then home, have a shake, some chicken and cous cous, then from mid-day the fun begins, football on the tele, sat at the computer, put a coupon on online, have a really lazy day, eating like a slob.

Ahhh, i love my cheat day.


----------



## skinnyfat

fish finger sandwiches with ketchup

bacon on a white morning roll with a slice butter

creme brulee


----------



## TprLG

skinnyfat said:


> *fish finger sandwiches with ketchup*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> bacon on a white morning roll with a slice butter
> 
> creme brulee


oooh I 'aven't 'ad one a they for years! Mmmm, throw some cheese in there and Bobs your uncle. Mmmmm cheeeeeese


----------



## mal

custard slice.


----------



## hotchy

Calzone stuffed with juicy doner meat extra cheese chilli sauce and a tin of bru on the side. mmmm


----------



## chrislad

hotchy said:


> Calzone stuffed with juicy doner meat extra cheese chilli sauce and a tin of bru on the side. mmmm


that sounds absolutely savage.

tikka chicken in a naan with a jalfrezi sauce and chips on the side for me


----------



## Tommy10

indian and ice cream..or quadrrrrrruple choc cake mashed down with double cream


----------



## Irish Beast

Bargain bucket

kebab

supernoodles


----------



## weeman

TprLG said:


> :lol: Weeman, you're unbe-wee-vable :lol:


oh dear,that almost got a neg rep :lol: :lol:

weeven i could come up with something better.

doh.

ok that was poor too :lol:


----------



## YetiMan1436114545

wee-ever.


----------



## skinnyfat

YetiMan said:


> wee-ever.


 :laugh:... :mellow: ..poor


----------



## weeman

:lol: :lol:

ok serious answer is i cant be sure whats fave,it changes,but firm mainstays are things like cheesecakes,carrot cakes,cheese n toast n beans,choc of some sort but these days really luvin minstrels and milka chocolate,french bread butter n cheese,amore orange yogurts,milkybar yogurts,rolls n bacon,home made pizza's with tonnes of meat mega nippy spicey,cheese n bacon red sky crisps,orange or apple lucozade,blueberry muffins,jelly babies,breakaways,kitkat both normal and orange kind....oh god stroll on saturday,i'll just eat the lot this cheat day:thumbup1:


----------



## skinnyfat

condensed milk straight from the tin:whistling:


----------



## weeman

skinnyfat said:


> condensed milk straight from the tin:whistling:


oh no gahds!!

BUT tins of nestle caramel with packets of shortbread to dip in it,you wanna try that bad boy out,will turn you into a sugar smackhead! its seriously yummy.


----------



## Tommy10

weeman said:


> oh no gahds!!
> 
> BUT tins of nestle caramel with packets of shortbread to dip in it,you wanna try that bad boy out,will turn you into a sugar smackhead! its seriously yummy.


weebles-wobble and they dont fall down... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## glen danbury

london boy whos a traditionalist so...

double pie, mash and Liqour with tons of vinegar

for desert treacle pudding and custard:thumb:


----------



## TprLG

Pelayo said:


> weebles-wobble and they dont fall down... :lol: :lol: :lol:


 :lol: :lol: wee-bles wobble and they don't fall down! Thats a guddun :laugh:

WTF is nestle caramel? Shortbread I love... crumbled up in yogurt. Yum yum yum :bounce:


----------



## johnnyreid

all of the above


----------



## robdog

glen danbury said:


> london boy whos a traditionalist so...
> 
> double pie, mash and Liqour with tons of vinegar
> 
> for desert treacle pudding and custard:thumb:


No Jellied eels on the side mate?


----------



## Tommy10

TprLG said:


> :lol: :lol: wee-bles wobble and they don't fall down! Thats a guddun :laugh:
> 
> WTF is nestle caramel? Shortbread I love... crumbled up in yogurt. Yum yum yum :bounce:


you can heat up nestle milk and it turns to caramel...stir very slowly....its delicious.. :rockon:


----------



## TprLG

Pelayo said:


> you can heat up nestle milk and it turns to caramel...stir very slowly....its delicious.. :rockon:


OMG I a have to try that. Damn it... another potential slutty food habbit to add to my list. Don't you ever wanna just give up and be a lard @ss :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Tommy10

TprLG said:


> OMG I a have to try that. Damn it... another potential slutty food habbit to add to my list. Don't you even wanna just give up and be a lard @ss :lol: :lol: :lol:


i know:lol: :lol:

used to do that years ago as a kid...big spoonfulls of warm caramel

...mm mm


----------



## Magic Torch

TprLG said:


> OMG I a have to try that. Damn it... another potential slutty food habbit to add to my list. Don't you even wanna just give up and be a lard @ss :lol: :lol: :lol:


Make it in to banoffie pie too!

Digestive biscut all crumbled up, mix with butterscotch sauce for the base

Boiled Nestle milk or and Evo milk for the toffee

Whipped (or can squirty) cream for the top

Crumble flake all over it!


----------



## skinnyfat

weeman said:


> oh no gahds!!
> 
> BUT tins of nestle caramel with packets of shortbread to dip in it,you wanna try that bad boy out,will turn you into a sugar smackhead! its seriously yummy.


what you talkin bout willis...

condensed milk is basically caramel before its heated up! Boil unperforated condensed milk itin for 2 hours submerged in water, leave to cool before opening(or get a good plastic surgeon for 3rd degree burns from explosion)

voila caramel


----------



## weeman

TprLG said:


> :lol: :lol: wee-bles wobble and they don't fall down! Thats a guddun :laugh:
> 
> WTF is nestle caramel? Shortbread I love... crumbled up in yogurt. Yum yum yum :bounce:


http://www.carnation.co.uk/products/caramel

You have gotta try it,but please be warned,you are likely gnr want to hunt me down and stab me in the eye with a blunt instrument due to the addictive qualities when combined with said shortbread.

oh i am soooooooo on this mofo on saturday,in fact i am off to pre buy my cheat grub today i think :lol:



skinnyfat said:


> what you talkin bout willis...
> 
> condensed milk is basically caramel before its heated up! Boil unperforated condensed milk itin for 2 hours submerged in water, leave to cool before opening(or get a good plastic surgeon for 3rd degree burns from explosion)
> 
> voila caramel


yeah yeah i know i know but it dont taste the same pre boiled,and it takes aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaages to turn it into caramel,why no just skip the middle man and buy the tinned caramel instead,super lush!!

funny you say about tin exploding,years ago when i was a bairn my maw and auntie were sitting up one night and boiling the condensed mil into caramel as they were gnr make caramel shortcake,well long story short they were gabbing away with each other for so long they forgot all about it then heard a POOOOM from the kitchen,it had exploded in the pan after 6 hours boiling LMFAO @rse burnt out pan the lot,kitchen was covered lololol


----------



## sawyer

stake and kidney pie and chips saveloy curry sauce couple pieces of white bread can of cherry coke


----------



## skinnyfat

weeman said:


> http://www.carnation.co.uk/products/caramel
> 
> You have gotta try it,but please be warned,you are likely gnr want to hunt me down and stab me in the eye with a blunt instrument due to the addictive qualities when combined with said shortbread.
> 
> oh i am soooooooo on this mofo on saturday,in fact i am off to pre buy my cheat grub today i think :lol:
> 
> yeah yeah i know i know but it dont taste the same pre boiled,and it takes aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaages to turn it into caramel,why no just skip the middle man and buy the tinned caramel instead,super lush!!
> 
> funny you say about tin exploding,years ago when i was a bairn my maw and auntie were sitting up one night and boiling the condensed mil into caramel as they were gnr make caramel shortcake,well long story short they were gabbing away with each other for so long they forgot all about it then heard a POOOOM from the kitchen,it had exploded in the pan after 6 hours boiling LMFAO @rse burnt out pan the lot,kitchen was covered lololol


6hrs....super dooper caramel, I'd have licked the walls. I find the pre made caramel one too soft. I like mine with slightly more resistance....I fink the technical term is viscocity


----------



## weeman

skinnyfat said:


> 6hrs....super dooper caramel, I'd have licked the walls. I find the pre made caramel one too soft. I like mine with slightly more resistance....I fink the technical term is viscocity


oooooooooo viscociiiiiiity (said in pure chewn the fat style) check you out with the semi big words.

yeah actually you are right,but being as i am of minimal planning in advance i never think far enough ahead to boil the tin before cheat day,and on cheat day,well thats just hours lost waiting for that fine sh1t to do its thing,and knowing me whilst waiting for it to turn to caramel i'd stuff myself so fuull that by time its done i'd be too full to eat it.

just no self control i tells ya! :lol:


----------



## scottish676

Indian were I stay is amazing and they do the best peshwari naan ever, can eat 3 in one sitting


----------



## skinnyfat

where where is this indian?? Im from the burger too, i need to know...no i dont need to know


----------



## weeman

just got in from buying tomorrows cheat stuff.

It all got horribly out of control.

Needed to get taxi home to carry it all

oh dear........


----------



## Replicator

Pelayo said:


> you can heat up nestle milk and it turns to caramel...stir very slowly....its delicious.. :rockon:


 That sounds gid poured over my triple Magnum fest !!! :thumb:


----------



## TprLG

Replicator said:


> That sounds gid poured over my triple Magnum fest !!! :thumb:


Is that what the kids are calling it these days!?


----------



## TprLG

weeman said:


> just got in from buying tomorrows cheat stuff.
> 
> It all got horribly out of control.
> 
> Needed to get taxi home to carry it all
> 
> oh dear........


 :lol: :lol: :lol: you're just rubbing it in now!!


----------



## YetiMan1436114545

My problem is I love pizza and I love Chinese. If I choose Pizza the next day I'm gutted I didn't have Chinese and end up getting it -.-


----------



## muzzy2kuk

Got to Be Mini fish and chips from the chippy love it, that or take out curry!


----------



## hsmann87

1. One large sizzler dominos pizza with the garlic dip (it doesnt count if the dip isnt included lol)

2. One large zinger tower meal with diet coke (diet coke because im healthy)

3. All followed by a standard Twix chocolate bar which has been sat at room temperature for a bit (a Twix that is too solid or too soft just tastes wrong)

Im a fussy c*nt i know.

But im on a keto diet and cheat once every 14 days


----------



## weeman

TprLG said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: you're just rubbing it in now!!


honestly,its gnr be a gorge fest,i'll try get a pic of all the sh1t and post it up,yes you will be amazed that one man can consume soooooooo much and still look utterly incredible PMSL


----------



## skinnyfat

muzzy2kuk said:


> Got to Be Mini fish and chips from the chippy love it, that or take out curry!


there was a thread the other day about favourite aftershaves. i have to fess im awffy partial to "eau de someone elses chippy chips" smell


----------



## TprLG

weeman said:


> honestly,its gnr be a gorge fest,i'll try get a pic of all the sh1t and post it up,yes you will be amazed that one man can consume soooooooo much and still look utterly incredible PMSL


Ooh yeah, post it up. I only started this post for the food p0rn factor anyway so I can live out my pizza scoffing fantasies through other peoples posts. LMAO :lol: . No sploshing pics though mind! Might tip me over the edge! :bounce:


----------



## weeman

skinnyfat said:


> there was a thread the other day about favourite aftershaves. i have to fess im awffy partial to "eau de someone elses chippy chips" smell


LMFAO why DOES everyone elses chippy chips ALWAYS smell better than your own?

one of lifes great mysteries that.



TprLG said:


> Ooh yeah, post it up. I only started this post for the food p0rn factor anyway so I can live out my pizza scoffing fantasies through other peoples posts. LMAO :lol: . No sploshing pics though mind! Might tip me over the edge! :bounce:


lololol sploshing is wastage!!! sacrilege on a cheat day!!!! unless actual sexing is involved then its allowed :lol:

rest your eyes upon the cheat feast:rockon:


----------



## English_Muscle

Thought i'd chip in with a question for Weeman, or indeed anyone who competes, or has achieved a high standard physique and has these "slutty cheat meals" pmsl.

Ive been on a "cut" for the last hmm, 11 weeks ish - and its going great - im sitting right now at just over 6ft 1' at about 198 lbs - maximum 9% bodyfat (yes skinny compred to most in this thread haha - only been a year and a half in this, but working on it  )

However, ive observed (ever since i jumped at this whole "spike the metabolism with a **** load of ****ty food once a week) that i seem to go a teeeny bit overboard with my cheat days lol. Perhaps i dont put weeman to shame, but an example of yesterdays:

1 Ltr Tesco Choc Milk

1 Family Bag o Minstrils

1 Family Bag o Malteasers

1 Tai Sweet Chili Sensations bag

(This is where it gets messy - i love chocolate)

1 Large (240g one) Galaxy smooth family bar, the big ones 

1 Family Dairy Milk Caramel (omg... heaven) bar

2 Milky Bar kid little bars

2 Large choc chip muffins

1 500ml tub of Ben and Jerries Cookies and Cream

1 large bag of haribo

seriously sick after this.

(But 2 hours later i was hungry again - so hit the uni vending machine for 2 more small galaxy bars)

Then at 2am i craved some oats - about 150g.

I do believe i EASILY shot over 10,000kcals yesterday... and the sugar rush, stomach cramps and sweats were not too pleasant (shall be aiming for a tamer 6kish next time pmsl)... Now my question is ... this 11,000kcals - say i have a metabolic rate of around 2,800kcals a day - how many of these (nigh 7,000 lol) calories will actually be turned to fat in my body!? If there are 4,000kcals in a lb of fat, have i just literally put on just under 2 lbs of fat in one day? If so - surely i should have totally nullified all of my previous hard work this week - if thats the case, WHY am i seeing awesome results with cheats similar to this these last 4 or 5 weeks.

Having done these stupidly high cheat days - i seem to be losing bodyfat like crazy with my low carb diet the rest of the week - so am a little confused, i mean - i aint complaining, but i would GUESS does this mean there is only a certain amount of fat / carbs that will actually get stored on you on one of these cheat days?

Sorry for the essay


----------



## strongasanox

toffe cheesecake


----------



## SK-XO

I don't believe cheat days are enough to make you gain fat or store it as such. It's not really enough to put the metabolism into a state where it's going to start storing fat. Unless you do it often like 3-4 times a week I don't see it affecting gains as such.

I don't really cheat tbh, but thats because im not really a fan of anything of the above. I don't eat chocolate or crisps not a fan of anything like that, or any cakes or biscuits never eat anything like that or ice cream.

If I cheat I'll eat a pizza, but then again I can't remember last time I eat a pizza.... Don't mind eating a crappy mcdonalds, and because it's sh1t food I can eat an absolute ton of it. But again I rarely eat cheat food lol. But thats because I don't like "cheat" food.


----------



## tonyc74

I feel a bit inadequate after Weemans slapped thhat bad boy down but this is all i can think about......

in addition to this there a bagels/weetabix and cocopops in the cupboard and a meal out tomorrow and sunday for my carb up..and ive been on 2000cals all week


----------



## a.notherguy

:drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool:

yet again one of the weemans posted a pic thats turned me on :thumb:


----------



## ElfinTan

I think I must be the only person who get's their cheat 'junk' from M&S lol! :whistling: The last one was pizza, nachos & cheesecake!


----------



## TprLG

mmmmmmmm

http://www.foodporn.net/

mmmm:laugh: :lol: :bounce:


----------



## English_Muscle

SK-XO said:


> I don't believe cheat days are enough to make you gain fat or store it as such. It's not really enough to put the metabolism into a state where it's going to start storing fat. Unless you do it often like 3-4 times a week I don't see it affecting gains as such.
> 
> I don't really cheat tbh, but thats because im not really a fan of anything of the above. I don't eat chocolate or crisps not a fan of anything like that, or any cakes or biscuits never eat anything like that or ice cream.
> 
> If I cheat I'll eat a pizza, but then again I can't remember last time I eat a pizza.... Don't mind eating a crappy mcdonalds, and because it's sh1t food I can eat an absolute ton of it. But again I rarely eat cheat food lol. But thats because I don't like "cheat" food.


Okay, so you're saying the metabolism will treat the cheat day or refeed in a similar way to how on a CKD the refeed of carbs will - and the majority of the excess calories ure not using for energy on that day will simply replenish the exhausted muscles due to the weeks long calorie deficit?

if this is the case, where do we draw the lie do you think before fat gain is evident ... surely, SURELY at a 7,000kcal excess in under 12 hours the body will store some of that as adipose tissue? But how much? 2,000 kcals, 3,000!? Oh lifes mysteries


----------



## Ryan16

fs weeman i dont think ive ever eat that much in my entire life never mind a weekend or a day :lol: .. TprLG i was acc expecting that to be some dodgy porn site of folk doing the nasty with food :lol:


----------



## TprLG

Ryan16 said:


> TprLG i was acc expecting that to be some dodgy porn site of folk doing the nasty with food :lol:


  As if. I'm a good girl me :tongue:


----------



## ste08

English_Muscle said:


> Thought i'd chip in with a question for Weeman, or indeed anyone who competes, or has achieved a high standard physique and has these "slutty cheat meals" pmsl.
> 
> Ive been on a "cut" for the last hmm, 11 weeks ish - and its going great - im sitting right now at just over 6ft 1' at about 198 lbs - maximum 9% bodyfat (yes skinny compred to most in this thread haha - only been a year and a half in this, but working on it  )
> 
> However, ive observed (ever since i jumped at this whole "spike the metabolism with a **** load of ****ty food once a week) that i seem to go a teeeny bit overboard with my cheat days lol. Perhaps i dont put weeman to shame, but an example of yesterdays:
> 
> 1 Ltr Tesco Choc Milk
> 
> 1 Family Bag o Minstrils
> 
> 1 Family Bag o Malteasers
> 
> 1 Tai Sweet Chili Sensations bag
> 
> (This is where it gets messy - i love chocolate)
> 
> 1 Large (240g one) Galaxy smooth family bar, the big ones
> 
> 1 Family Dairy Milk Caramel (omg... heaven) bar
> 
> 2 Milky Bar kid little bars
> 
> 2 Large choc chip muffins
> 
> 1 500ml tub of Ben and Jerries Cookies and Cream
> 
> 1 large bag of haribo
> 
> seriously sick after this.
> 
> (But 2 hours later i was hungry again - so hit the uni vending machine for 2 more small galaxy bars)
> 
> Then at 2am i craved some oats - about 150g.
> 
> I do believe i EASILY shot over 10,000kcals yesterday... and the sugar rush, stomach cramps and sweats were not too pleasant (shall be aiming for a tamer 6kish next time pmsl)... Now my question is ... this 11,000kcals - say i have a metabolic rate of around 2,800kcals a day - how many of these (nigh 7,000 lol) calories will actually be turned to fat in my body!? If there are 4,000kcals in a lb of fat, have i just literally put on just under 2 lbs of fat in one day? If so - surely i should have totally nullified all of my previous hard work this week - if thats the case, WHY am i seeing awesome results with cheats similar to this these last 4 or 5 weeks.
> 
> Having done these stupidly high cheat days - i seem to be losing bodyfat like crazy with my low carb diet the rest of the week - so am a little confused, i mean - i aint complaining, but i would GUESS does this mean there is only a certain amount of fat / carbs that will actually get stored on you on one of these cheat days?
> 
> Sorry for the essay


Anychance Weeman can elaberate on this?


----------



## Ironclad

Fish n chips washed down with 4 cans of lager.


----------



## English_Muscle

ste08 said:


> Anychance Weeman can elaberate on this?


Indeed, cant quite understand how ive had such clear visible bodyfat loss considering my last few excessive refeeds... one day i ate a whole bonoffe pie - 2,5k kcals + most of that list


----------



## Louis_C

I've stayed clean from all junk food, sweet, chocolate etc for about 3 months now, always decided I would get rid of my cheat meals whilst dieting, but now i'm in two minds as to whether start them again once a week, or continue clean for the rest of the summer... I mean, I'd kinda feel like i've wasted the last 3 months dieting if I resort back to 'old ways'... as stupid as this sounds :'( haha!


----------



## weeman

let the games begin!!!

Ok lets do example of how much weight can be gained in a day lol i'll way myself just now and again tonight before bed.

woke up at 219lbs (i'm 5 weeks out from contest hence stupid light bodyweight) will update with end of day weight in many hours from now 

LETS EAT!!!!


----------



## Replicator

Witch-King said:


> Fish n chips washed down with 4 cans of lager.


Ahhh the bulking phase


----------



## English_Muscle

weeman said:


> let the games begin!!!
> 
> Ok lets do example of how much weight can be gained in a day lol i'll way myself just now and again tonight before bed.
> 
> woke up at 219lbs (i'm 5 weeks out from contest hence stupid light bodyweight) will update with end of day weight in many hours from now
> 
> LETS EAT!!!!


Any input on your guess as to how much will be simply retained water and bloat, and how much will actually be fat tissue tho!?

Good luck - im jealous, hope u dont feel as **** as i did during my last "refeed" :thumb:


----------



## weeman

there will be zero fat tissue gained mate,simply not possible in a day,especially even more so when you take into consideration the meds i am on (t3/t4/clen/eph/gh).

All of the weight gained will be glycogen replenishment,transient stomach content and water bloat,any weight i gain today will be gone in side next 3-4 days.

i feel like sh1t at the end of every refeed day lol thats part and parcel of it,sugar rush is already hitting me from whole packet of choc hobnobs i have just dipped in cup of tea pmsl


----------



## MXD

weeman said:


> *i feel like sh1t at the end of every refeed day lol thats part and parcel of it*,sugar rush is already hitting me from whole packet of choc hobnobs i have just dipped in cup of tea pmsl


Hench why I just can't do them anymore. The heart burn is utterly unbearable also. Lol My cheat "meal" (I'm a ***** gay cheat meal person now lol..  ).. tommorow will be at 7 pm;

Pizza

Chips

Ben and jerrys tub

and a cake of some variety / custard / cream

...

Then a litre of full fat coke .. rhubarb crumble .. MMmmm and probably some chocolate with cream cake and something elce ahah :laugh:


----------



## DNC

weeman said:


> let the games begin!!!
> 
> Ok lets do example of how much weight can be gained in a day lol i'll way myself just now and again tonight before bed.
> 
> woke up at 219lbs (i'm 5 weeks out from contest hence stupid light bodyweight) will update with end of day weight in many hours from now
> 
> LETS EAT!!!!


Do you get anything else done on cheat day mate?? Gym?? meeting filths?? Actually leaving the house?? :lol:


----------



## TprLG

MXD said:


> Hench why I just can't do them anymore. The heart burn is utterly unbearable also. Lol My cheat "meal" (I'm a ***** gay cheat meal person now lol..  ).. tommorow will be at 7 pm;
> 
> Pizza
> 
> Chips
> 
> Ben and jerrys tub
> 
> and a cake of some variety / custard / cream
> 
> ...
> 
> Then a litre of full fat coke .. rhubarb crumble .. MMmmm and probably some chocolate with cream cake and something elce ahah :laugh:


Dude! How long would it take you to eat all that! I am full just reading it! Seriously!? Thats in one sitting?!?!?!


----------



## English_Muscle

weeman said:


> there will be zero fat tissue gained mate,simply not possible in a day,especially even more so when you take into consideration the meds i am on (t3/t4/clen/eph/gh).
> 
> All of the weight gained will be glycogen replenishment,transient stomach content and water bloat,any weight i gain today will be gone in side next 3-4 days.
> 
> i feel like sh1t at the end of every refeed day lol thats part and parcel of it,sugar rush is already hitting me from whole packet of choc hobnobs i have just dipped in cup of tea pmsl


Very interesting - i appreciate your feedback, and a very welcome answer (considering im a bit of a sluuut for chocolate on these cheat days haha) :thumb: 

You say that the weight u gain will be gone inside of 3-4 days, obviously you mean the excess water retention etc - But im curious, do u believe the next day after your cheat once u hit the am fasted cardio (for example) and gym your body will begin to shift the fat once more that day (if u hit a deficit), or will it tap into that huge amount of stored glycogen, not losing too much fat tissue until it is once again depleted, or have i confused myself on the subject of basic biology :lol:


----------



## weeman

DNC said:


> Do you get anything else done on cheat day mate?? Gym?? meeting filths?? Actually leaving the house?? :lol:


All of the above if need be:thumbup1:



TprLG said:


> Dude! How long would it take you to eat all that! I am full just reading it! Seriously!? Thats in one sitting?!?!?!


pfaf,you amateur!!!



English_Muscle said:


> Very interesting - i appreciate your feedback, and a very welcome answer (considering im a bit of a sluuut for chocolate on these cheat days haha) :thumb:
> 
> You say that the weight u gain will be gone inside of 3-4 days, obviously you mean the excess water retention etc - But im curious, do u believe the next day after your cheat once u hit the am fasted cardio (for example) and gym your body will begin to shift the fat once more that day (if u hit a deficit), or will it tap into that huge amount of stored glycogen, not losing too much fat tissue until it is once again depleted, or have i confused myself on the subject of basic biology :lol:


I think body probably tapping into the mega glycogen store,but certainly i will say by about the third day after the cheat i am visibly leaner than i was before the cheat 



weeman said:


> let the games begin!!!
> 
> Ok lets do example of how much weight can be gained in a day lol i'll way myself just now and again tonight before bed.
> 
> woke up at 219lbs (i'm 5 weeks out from contest hence stupid light bodyweight) will update with end of day weight in many hours from now
> 
> LETS EAT!!!!


Ok as per my post earlier i said i would weigh in,the day isnt over yet and i do have more to go,but stepped on the scales 2 mins ago and the weight gain today so far is......(drumroll)..........10lbs,i am 228 1/2 lbs now :lol: :lol:


----------



## StephenC

219lbs when I got in mate and I feel it :lol:


----------



## weeman

StephenC said:


> 219lbs when I got in mate and I feel it :lol:


you looked utterly fuked from cheat eats last night as you left,it was as if your head suddenly hadnt slept for a week pmsl Ser ended up passed out on couch,i refused to give up the fight till i tanned the big bag of minstrels and giant bag of bacon and cheddar Red Sky crisps :lol:

then it all got too much for me,Ser said when we went to bed i was talking one minute,sitting up and snoring the next then burst awake like someone was trying to steal my grub and started eating chocolate again :lol: :lol:

Actually kind of dissapointed this morn at weight gain as after sweating my balls off all night,p1shing all thru night and giving birth in the toilet this morning i am 224lbs on the button :lol:


----------



## StephenC

weeman said:


> you looked utterly fuked from cheat eats last night as you left,it was as if your head suddenly hadnt slept for a week pmsl Ser ended up passed out on couch,i refused to give up the fight till i tanned the big bag of minstrels and giant bag of bacon and cheddar Red Sky crisps :lol:
> 
> then it all got too much for me,Ser said when we went to bed i was talking one minute,sitting up and snoring the next then burst awake like someone was trying to steal my grub and started eating chocolate again :lol: :lol:
> 
> Actually kind of dissapointed this morn at weight gain as after sweating my balls off all night,p1shing all thru night and giving birth in the toilet this morning i am 224lbs on the button :lol:


214 this morning, time to start pushing below 200 methinks:thumbup1:

Oh i polished off the last if those caramel cakes, cookies and crisps lying on the couch when I got in:lol:

Yesterday was a hoot though, especially Fin fighting Koda for those balls


----------



## English_Muscle

weeman said:


> you looked utterly fuked from cheat eats last night as you left,it was as if your head suddenly hadnt slept for a week pmsl Ser ended up passed out on couch,i refused to give up the fight till i tanned the big bag of minstrels and giant bag of bacon and cheddar Red Sky crisps :lol:
> 
> then it all got too much for me,Ser said when we went to bed i was talking one minute,sitting up and snoring the next then burst awake like someone was trying to steal my grub and started eating chocolate again :lol: :lol:
> 
> Actually kind of dissapointed this morn at weight gain as after sweating my balls off all night,p1shing all thru night and giving birth in the toilet this morning i am 224lbs on the button :lol:


Haha, sounds like a good effort mate - think ill have to up my game next cheat day.

Although i'd assume as i carry alot less muscular tissue than yourself, my ability to glycogen restore isnt quite as high as yours, leading to more overflowing to fat - maybe stick to around 7k kcals :thumb:


----------



## StephenC

English_Muscle said:


> Haha, sounds like a good effort mate - think ill have to up my game next cheat day.
> 
> Although i'd assume as i carry alot less muscular tissue than yourself, my ability to glycogen restore isnt quite as high as yours, leading to more overflowing to fat - maybe stick to around 7k kcals :thumb:


With how the "bloated" cvnt was looking yesterday I honestly doubted I had seen more muscle on anyone, cartoon like, although it was walking through BK post burgerage:whistling:


----------



## English_Muscle

Hahaha, good effort then!

Much more of a kfc man myself, bargain bucket with extra hot wings... next cheat meal cant come fast enuf after all this talk haha


----------



## weeman

i need to add lemon brulee cheesecake to this as new king of my cravings,they is awesome!!!!!

fuk it,i'm ordering a 12'' spicey mince pizza thats been cooked slightly well done.


----------



## TprLG

weeman said:


> i need to add lemon brulee cheesecake to this as new king of my cravings,they is awesome!!!!!
> 
> fuk it,i'm ordering a 12'' spicey mince pizza thats been cooked slightly well done.


I recently discovered peach melba cheese cake... its like sex in a bowl


----------



## weeman

TprLG said:


> I recently discovered peach melba cheese cake... its like sex in a bowl


god damn girl stop it!!!!!

i had baked blueberry and lemon cheesecake last week,i did have a little sex with it afterwards too.


----------



## TprLG

weeman said:


> god damn girl stop it!!!!!
> 
> i had baked blueberry and lemon cheesecake last week,i did have a little sex with it afterwards too.


you should have it at the same time... adds a whole new dimension to slutty cheat day :wink: yum


----------



## weeman

:blink: :blink: i'm faaaaar too innocent for such thingsmg:


----------



## TprLG

weeman said:


> :blink: :blink: i'm faaaaar too innocent for such thingsmg:


MY GIANT SQUAT [email protected]! :lol:


----------



## SALKev

TprLG said:


> MY GIANT SQUAT [email protected]! :lol:


Just gave everyone a twinge :lol:


----------



## weeman

TprLG said:


> MY GIANT SQUAT [email protected]! :lol:


 :innocent: :whistling:

you trying to imply something about my blemish free character?

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## TprLG

weeman said:


> :innocent: :whistling:
> 
> you trying to imply something about my blemish free character?
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


moi!? of course not. you're always the perfect example of political correctness and utter gentlemanly behaviour... :tongue:


----------



## Guest

Pork and Cashew Nuts, Rice, Salt n pepper chicken wings (extra hot). Oh yes!


----------



## weeman

TprLG said:


> moi!? of course not. you're always the perfect example of political correctness and utter gentlemanly behaviour... :tongue:


you said that with a mouthfull of biscuits didnt you?didnt you ya dirty cow didnt you!!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## liftmore

Cheat day I have a slice or 2 of cheese cake!

I am not eating enough! no wonder I aint gaining size!!!


----------



## bigspin

Pizza & KFC


----------



## andzlea69

chicken korma with loads of rice , chips and poppadums ! , followed by 2 huge pieces of cold chock fudge cake with loads of ice cream and hot choc fudge sauce over the top ! =- heaven hahaha

OH AND ONCE A MONTH I GO TO TAYBARNS IN WIGAN ! U LOT ON HERE WILL LOVE THAT PLACE LOOK ON THERE WEBSITE TRUST ME ITS A GOLD MINE FOR US LOT !! heres the site check where ur nearest is http://taybarns.com/ mine is in wigan i dont think there are many of em about tho ! its awsome !!!!!!!


----------



## WillOdling

Im hungover to fvck today so a pollo alla creme is on its way to sort me out


----------



## weeman

intentions were to restart prep today but then i realised its Sunday and who in their right mind would do such a thing.

So have got an indian for Ser and i with a few bottles of fruit cider and pear cider with mickey fin apple chasers all to help wash down the 24'' by 18'' chocolate cake i bought,and hagen daz ice cream :lol: :lol:


----------



## TprLG

weeman said:


> intentions were to restart prep today but then i realised its Sunday and who in their right mind would do such a thing.
> 
> So have got an indian for Ser and i with a few bottles of fruit cider and pear cider with mickey fin apple chasers all to help wash down the 24'' by 18'' chocolate cake i bought,and hagen daz ice cream :lol: :lol:


Man! I wish I never started this thread now! Its too much for me to bare! I am at a dangerous level of dehydration due to drooling. By the power of greyskull damn you weeman!! Damn YOU!!! :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Guest

mine is grilled chicken breast- with boiled beans and steamed brown rice ;o)


----------



## matt1989

diet hard, cheat harder imo.. when cheating I enjoy myself for just one main meal and the rest is fruit, juice drinks etc..

my one blow out cheat meal has to be a large meat feast with chilli sauce finished with a good serving of ben and jerrys cookie dough and some chocolate cake...

then look forward to the next cheat meal in a week or 2 weeks time 

If i die young I just hope it is on my cheat day due to carbicide


----------



## TprLG

romper stomper said:


> mine is grilled chicken breast- with boiled beans and steamed brown rice ;o)


  my saviour! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Banditt

It's all about the peperoni pizza and cheese and tomato garlic bread from a little place called davardis. Heaven is not the word. Friday night can not come round fast enough.


----------



## carly

My mouths watering just reading all these gorgeous foods hahahaha!! has to be pizza, vanilla cheese cake, sweeties and chocolate, of and strawberry cheesecake ice cream mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## MissBC

i like having some good food in my cheats... so just a normal dinner etc and then extra lil treats too. Last diet DB and I had massive cheats, KFC bucket of chicken with chips or pizza and doughnuts etc and i felt so violated after

On sat just been i had eggs on toast, 1 piece of cheesecake then dinner we had chicken (done as normal) but with a few slices of bacon and home made wedges then some chocolate and a meal from BK on the way home from being out that night

So there is some sh1t food, extra carbs, fats etc in there but balanced out with some decent healthy foods to still get some goodness in there.


----------



## TprLG

MissBC said:


> i like having some good food in my cheats... so just a normal dinner etc and then extra lil treats too. Last diet DB and I had massive cheats, KFC bucket of chicken with chips or pizza and doughnuts etc and i felt so *violated* after
> 
> On sat just been i had eggs on toast, 1 piece of cheesecake then dinner we had chicken (done as normal) but with a few slices of bacon and home made wedges then some chocolate and a meal from BK on the way home from being out that night
> 
> So there is some sh1t food, extra carbs, fats etc in there but balanced out with some decent healthy foods to still get some goodness in there.


LOL @ violated :lol: That describes the feeling well! I'm the same, I like to eat good grub just with extra carbs and a lot more fat than on a normal day. Whole eggs on toast is one of my favs, and a roast dinner with cauliflower cheese. Mmmmm


----------



## frankiedawrench

this thread made me hungry


----------



## Magic Torch

TprLG said:


> Whole eggs on toast is one of my favs, and a roast dinner with cauliflower cheese. Mmmmm


WTF eggs on whole meal toast is diet food you crazy lady....and veg with a bit of cheese is hardly even a hint of a cheat....observe....

After pizza garlic bread and jelly snakes....desert!



4 krispy kreams, big mac and fries and a mars milk shake 

PS dirty wrappers are in the post


----------



## TprLG

Magic Torch said:


> WTF eggs on whole meal toast is diet food you crazy lady....and veg with a bit of cheese is hardly even a hint of a cheat....observe....
> 
> After pizza garlic bread and jelly snakes....desert!
> 
> View attachment 42988
> 
> 
> 4 krispy kreams, big mac and fries and a mars milk shake
> 
> PS dirty wrappers are in the post


LMAO. You b!tch! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## doylejlw

kfc!!!

Aaaaahhhhh this thread is just teasing me!!!!


----------



## doylejlw

chilisi said:


> Hot Brownies, With ben and Jerrys ice cream poured over.. An Orgasm in your Mouth


Think i just nearly cum in my pants!


----------



## MissBC

food mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

 gimmie


----------



## TprLG

chilisi said:


> Hot Brownies, With ben and Jerrys ice cream poured over.. An Orgasm in your Mouth


Oh man! That reminds me of school dinners: We used to have hot brownies with green minty custard. Was LUSH!!! Mmmmmm


----------



## Mikazagreat

Cajen Chicken pasta with extra mushrooms from chillis 

with all the parmisan cheese and the creamy sauce and the .. fock i hate u for reminding me.


----------



## big_skip

fish chips n mushy peas!!!! ice cold can of coke, sat on the wall outside the chippy!!! lol


----------



## itsjosh

Gotta be a nice indian.

Madras + Rice with Tandoori mixed starter

or

Tandoori mixed grille with chicken pakora starter..

mmmm


----------



## Hunter84

Sweet & sour chicken balls, spicey ribs, shredded chilli beef, chips and curry sauce....oh with prawn crackers! :thumb:

Large bottle of "goldtop" extra fat to wash it all down


----------



## Heineken

Shredded chilli beef/pigeon. YES! My fave takeaway job :thumb:


----------



## ironman1985bcn

Cheese nachos with all kind of topping's! Stripped pork burger with cheddar cheese, chips and guacamole... Ended with a lovely chocolate fudge brownie with vanilla icecream.... From hard rock!!

Oh sh*t I had my cheat meal friday evening and I just got erected.... Man this is gonna be a hard week.... :cursing:


----------



## Hunter84

Heineken - loving your sigs :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Fragjuice

a homemade cheesecake with fudge chunks on top, with a pot of black coffee, followed by whiskey


----------



## Never Injured

I'm about to order this as I can't decide what I want so will get it all.

Cheese and Chilli Melters

BBQ Spare ribs

1/2 lb Mexican Burger

10 inch classic Pizza

Chocolate Milkshake

10 inch garlic pizza (don't really want this but it comes free)

Only problem is that I've already got the sh1ts. God help me after I eat this lot.


----------



## tazzy-lee

pizza


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7

overall its chinease for me but every week i crave somthing different.

like one week i might crave chocolate and cookies etc and the next week i crave a dominos, but mainly its chinease food , mmmmmmmmmmmm i shouldnt have came on this thread cause now i just want a chinease     :no::no:


----------



## famejt

Cheat day first Sunday start of month..

Breakfast

8 Wetabix 4 scoops protein

Dinner - Cooked dinner with all the trimmings

Desert 2 cheesecakes + cream full fat

Evening Snacks - 3 Topic Bars, 2 Bounties

Late Evening Snack - hargen daz or whatever its called vanillia icecream with pecan and caramel... I add 1 family or to share bag of chocolate buttons or minstrels (used to be the tesco pick a mix so bit of everything all in there but its gone to taste like fair ground sweets) - anyway mix them all in... eat - feel terrible go to sleep. Its only once a month


----------



## muscleuk

chicken curry fried rice out the chinkys,mmmmmmmmmmm delicious


----------



## muscleuk

and forgot the prawn crackers


----------



## green19210

its not the worse cheat meal in the world but i LOVE chicken fajitas...OH MY DAYS, heaven.

chicken, sour cream, gucamorli (not a clue on spelling) salsa, cheese, peppers all wrapped up in a tortilla wrap. x 6.


----------



## glen danbury

seven days and I will probably make my way through everything people have listed here in a 48 hour period :thumb: :lol:


----------



## RedKola

I'm gonna make home made millionaires shortbread tonight for tomorrow....looking forward to that :drool: :drool: :drool:


----------



## JB74

muscleuk said:


> chicken curry fried rice out the chinkys,mmmmmmmmmmm delicious


thats my dinner for today last nites chinkys lol

everyday is a cheat day at the moment thats why i am a Fat Cnut:thumb:


----------



## Jim206152

Pizza, because the thought of anything with rice after eating rice twice a day for 27days just makes me want to cry


----------



## sully807

all of the above rolld into one massive sugar coated pasty


----------



## ostrain

All 5 for me..


----------



## Andrew Jacks

Ben & Jerry's


----------



## H22civic

Atm its peking chicken, boiled rice and chips.


----------



## TANKSTEW

pizza , chicken tika nan bread , munchie box think its an ayrshire thing, an madera cake


----------



## davidwillson

Dean00 said:


> Family bucket of kfc all to myself :lol:


What even with loads of butter and full fat cheese and everything!? Considering each of my 8 meals is only about 210 cals, 26g protein, 21 g carbs and 2g fat they're pretty slutty for me!! :laugh: Maybe I need to work on being slutty a bit harder. LMAO

___________________

watch movies online


----------



## &lt;JAY_JAY&gt;

Dominos hot n spicy

chicken madrass, onion pilau, chips, nan , pops

evrey saturday


----------



## tomass1342

a uni girls snatch


----------



## Dazarooni

I just horsed a chicken curry, fried rice with chips down me. *BURP* :innocent:


----------



## nobbysnuts123

I can't read this thread i'm sorry. it will make me fcking starving you buggers.


----------



## Tommy10

tonight....macaroni cheese, ice cream, washed down with Irn Bru..... :bounce:


----------



## Robbo90

A big slap up sunday dinner


----------



## Guest

Look who ever mentioned custard slices........I WANT ONE (OR 2)NOW!!!!!!!!

For my cheat food, it consists of (drum roll..)

2 boxes of Crazy Cinnamon Squares cereal with Hazlenut & Almond milk (from Holland and Barrat)

During the daytime........

Bag of Crunchy Rocks

Box of chocolate Cornflake Crispies (or 2)!!!!!

Peanut M&Ms

Toast and Jam (best bread i've found is Marks and Sparks, lovely and soft)

Pink & Whites (marshmallow sandwich things)

Meals....

Morrocan Chicken in Apriocot sauce and Cous Cous

Ribs and chips

Bottle of wine

Hagan Daaz ice cream with hot brownies

OMG I have no idea how many calories I consume but Im sure bloated the next day I could float...........lol

I'm a real dirty girl lol

2 days to go till my refeed day, going to try and make a few changes, ie a bit cleaner lol lower fat (yeah right!) come the moring il think oh sod it eat anything lol


----------



## Shoty

love a filthy chicken madras and a shed load of beer befor,

and then a double sausage mcmuffin meal from maccies x 2



oh how i miss you  ...


----------



## suliktribal

Set meal for one from Paprika takeaway up the road....

Mixed starter (tandoori chicken, onion bhaji, seekh kebab and salad)

Naan bread

Samosa

4 popodums

yoghurt dip

mango dip

any curry

pilau rice

£10.


----------



## Hard Trainer

Indian, Pizza or Chinease for me 

I admit sometimes my cheat days are abit OTT


----------



## Not_Arnie

Pizza with added chilli flakes drenched in oil.


----------



## suliktribal

2x double whoppers.


----------



## IrishRaver

Two double saurasge & bacon sodas from the chippy at the top of my street. My cheat meal is also my hungover breakfast & lunch haha


----------



## Matt 1

I voted pizza, although I have a cheat 'meal' probably 4 out of 7nights


----------



## Robbyg

Well going to celebrate tomorrow night sold my house off to oz and been married 5 yrs long ones too lol So masssive Indian and so fizz on keto but i dont care all the stress is over. Going to have chicken tikka shish kebab to start chicken vindaloo rice and some icecream no bread as i have heard its full of fat


----------



## guppy

Nandos


----------



## TheNatural1

BK double whopper, fries with sweet chilli sauce and a strawberry milkshake!


----------



## suliktribal

Oh, greasy donner meat and chips with garlic mayo.


----------



## edwards1990

eating the same meal day in day out is bad enough without having the same cheat regardless of how nice it may be I like to mix it up. Last week curry, week before was tapas, this week pizza I think, maybe chinese next week


----------



## austin84

miss millies!


----------



## Hendrix

I like bacon super noodles, mixed with mattersons sausage(sliced), cherry tomatoes(quatered) and spring onion. Awesome,


----------



## CoffeeFiend

18 inch meat feast pizza on garlic base with stuffed melted cheese crust... *foams out of every orifice uncontrollably* :001_tt2:


----------



## engllishboy

chilisi said:


> Hot Brownies, With ben and Jerrys ice cream poured over.. An Orgasm in your Mouth


The cookies from dominos with a tub of ben and jerrys is even nicer!


----------



## CoffeeFiend

engllishboy said:


> The cookies from dominos with a tub of ben and jerrys is even nicer!


How about Jessica Alba with ben and jerrys poured over? I think we have a winner


----------



## engllishboy

CoffeeFiend said:


> How about Jessica Alba with ben and jerrys poured over? I think we have a winner


You win.


----------



## bigdaveuk

Cheesecake


----------



## 1Tonne

Cheesecake

200g Haribo

Toffee Bakewells

Spag Bol


----------



## 44carl44

Italian

penny piccantie + 4cheese pasta


----------



## stuboy

Just had treacle sponge and custard.mmm


----------



## MissNaughty

A family sized chocolate fudge cake with clotted cream


----------



## MissBC

i like a good roast dinner with all the trimmings and then banoffee pie for dessert LUSH (and it was consumed tonight) and then mini eggs and now i feel sick


----------



## flinty90

MissBC said:


> i like a good roast dinner with all the trimmings and then banoffee pie for dessert LUSH (and it was consumed tonight) and then mini eggs and now i feel sick


oooh mini eggs are great lol.....


----------



## Hendrix

Bacon super noodles, Matersons sausage done in MW, Spring onion chopped, and 4 cherry tomatoes quartered. Mix together heaven.


----------



## BoxerJay

Pizza aswell, the urge is constantly overwhelming *drool*


----------



## JPN

Boy my weakness is peanut butter on toast and the occasional all you can eat chinese. Need to eat proper food lol


----------



## grantinerfe1436114737

kebab

chocolate

mcdonalds (big tasties are the nuts!!!!)


----------



## Wardy211436114751

Madras, mushroom rice, bombay aloo and chicken tikka starter- washed down with can of coke!


----------



## Matt 1

These cheat meals are like my normal meals!


----------



## hopz

bbq wrap ... put tons of cheese bbq sauce and bacon in a frying pan fry it then take it out and the tortilla wrap in the frying pan wrap it up and bammmm you got ureself a slutty bitch of a meal


----------



## IronMaiden

I eat all that stuff u listed normally lol.


----------



## puurboi

Full roast dinner with all the trimmings and a cold pint of whole milk with it


----------



## will-uk

cheat meal has to be domino's two for tuesdays and a litre bottle of coke, followed by treacle spongecake and a fair few beers to chill out with after......

OFF CYCLE obviously....


----------



## Greshie

My Mum's fruit cake , or Christmas Pudding .........


----------



## spudsy

Corned beef and branston pickle sandwiches..... food of the gods... or as my mrs calls it, food of the dogs


----------



## gambitbullet

14inch margharitta (spelling) with mucho mucho queso


----------



## Grantewhite

havent done it on a couple of months but gotta be 2 large wraps each with 2 200g pieces of sothern fried chicken 4 slices of chedar red onion lettice tomato mayo and 2 rashers of bacon  yum yum


----------



## engllishboy

Grantewhite said:


> havent done it on a couple of months but gotta be 2 large wraps each with 2 200g pieces of sothern fried chicken 4 slices of chedar red onion lettice tomato mayo and 2 rashers of bacon  yum yum


Swap the Mayo for salsa ;-) Then it's perfect


----------



## Fullhouse

Chicken curry with fried rice, egg noodles and salted chilli boneless ribs. Now that's a feast


----------



## daniron

Chicken royal with cheese!! .. and a *slutty* bit of cheese cake!


----------



## Scotty6Pack

Had a 'Big Mac' last night (no fries or drink) on the way to supermarket.


----------



## Fullhouse

Scotty6Pack said:


> Had a 'Big Mac' last night (no fries or drink) on the way to supermarket.


That's not cheating, you can do better than that


----------



## GMme

Davo said:


> the top 2 are pretty clean cheat meals! i dont think they deserve the title 'slutty cheat meal' lol
> 
> i like a nice greasy dominos too, and ice cream for desert!


i fvcking idolise your back!!


----------



## switch

Wagamomma's specifically the Terriaki Steak Soba !


----------



## bowen86

Dominos + sides + Ben and Jerrys cookie dough.


----------



## LukeV

Dominos! Mighty meaty with chillis


----------



## daleyy

BBQ Chicken and Pineapple pizza 15" + in size

Chocolate raisins massive bag of those

eat those after 4 weeks of cutting on a cheat day and i bet you will start shaking!!!!


----------



## s3_abv

I eat 3 bacon, 4 egg scrambled n 150g cottage cheese for my last meal bout an hour ago. Followed by a huge sugar craving for sumit slaggish! so i've just this min eat.................custard muller rice, 2 oat bars that i made for pre-workout 300 cal each, then 4 small bowls of mint choc chip ice cream with a breakaway bar/choc biscuit/ dairy milk crumbled into it!!!!!!

No **** i just eat all that crap lol.


----------



## alis88

Most people pick pizza, that's interesting.

Indian food doesn't have to be too bad for you. The place down the road from me is really adaptive and will make food for me with reduced vegetable oil and no ghee. I often have chicken tikka starter and sag aloo with fresh salad.


----------



## MRENIGMA

ole de paso encillada dinner kit


----------



## helicopter

chocolate brazil nuts, kfc godfather box meal or carbonara


----------



## boyd_j

salt n pepper chicken with fried rice from loca chinese, its amazingggggggg


----------



## MRENIGMA

Toby1 said:


> You pu55y! No cheat meal can begin with the words ole de paso!!! Get proper dirty with that b1tch... TRY AGAIN!


Donner and Chips? is that alright or am i still a.............pu55y?


----------



## engllishboy

MRENIGMA said:


> Donner and Chips? is that alright or am i still a.............pu55y?


Are they old el paso donner and chips?


----------



## cas

TprLG said:


> After a recent post got my mouth watering over corned beef and cheese toasties I got to thinking what other naughty cheaty cheat things I've been known to polish off when I allow myself. Here are some of my favs:
> 
> peanut butter on toast
> 
> whole boiled eggs on toast with butter and salad cream
> 
> jacket potato with beans and cheese
> 
> beef stew with dumplings
> 
> spag bol (with cheese on top)
> 
> proper roast dinner
> 
> jaffa cakes
> 
> cheerios with mini marshmallows and milk
> 
> :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:
> 
> what are some of yours??


I eat all that daily, well all except peanut butter, as I hate it.....I also like a McDonald's breakfast ever couple of days too


----------



## Conscript

I smashed in 2 x 500ml ben and jerrys caramel chew chew/cookie doughs this weekend, and it was guuuuuuuuuudd!!!


----------



## smithy26

at the moment mine is 2 large 100% steak burgers , wholemeal rolls , salade, colslaw, cheese , ketchup with a pile of french fries , finished of with a chocolate and honeycone cheese cake ...... pint of diet coke


----------



## Dapps

anything west indian.. curry goat and rice, jerk chicken etc


----------



## CMC1314

asda chocolate caramel squares or mauds strawberry icecream


----------



## Srobbo18

Steak pie


----------



## barsnack

chciken tikka masala on rice with chips or 5 piece chicken strip meal large with a hamburger meal yum yums


----------



## Dananaman

Boneless Bargain Bucket. And a few Mini Fillets with Mayo.


----------

